# Netbook und externer Bildschirm/Beamer - klonen/erweitern

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

Fakten

ich hab ein Netbook mit Gentoo und dem Awesome WM. Ich verwende keine Xorg.conf und habe XRandR in der Version 1.3.4 installiert.

Meine Bildschirmauflösung ist: 1024x600. Die höchstmögliche von Bildschirm/Beamer ist: 1024x768

Der Wunsch

Ich möchte mein Netbook zum Arbeiten daheim ab und zu am Bildschirm, und zum Videos gucken am Beamer, bzw. für Präsentationen in der Schule am Beamer anstecken.

Ich hätte gerne die Möglichkeit, einen "tag" (heißt das so? die "Bildschirme" bei Awesome [liks oben]) eins zu eins auf den Beamer zu klonen (Aber am notebook will ich zwischen den tags wechseln, ohne dass man das am beamer sieht. Geht das?)

Ich habe das mit xrandr schon ausprobiert.

Resultate

Wenn ich den Bildschirm klone, fehlen am Beamer/Schirm rechts 5cm.

Wenn ich ihn mit --right-of LVDS einrichte, hab ich cirka das, was ich mir vorstelle (klammer oben). Bei --left-of kommt Blödsinn

Edit: Wenn ich mit erweitert (--right-of) das Forum im Opera aufmache, und gerade diesen Text tippe (am externen Schirm), kommt das menü für die Schriftfarbe am rechten Rand vom Netbookschirm.

Ich hoffe das ist halbwegs verständlich geschrieben.

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab noch weiter rumprobiert, und bin zu folgenden Schlüssen gekommen.

In dem Artikel (http://wiki.bsdforen.de/howto/mehrmonitor-betrieb) hab ich auch nicht viel gefunden.

Klonen

Wenn ich folgendes eingebe:

xrandr --output VGA --auto --mode 1024x768

erhalte ich am Bildschirm ein schönes Bild über die volle Fläche (so wollte ich es ja). Aber am Netbook fehlen mir unten 4-5cm. 

Außerdem sehe ich den Mauszeiger nur am Notebookbildschirm.

Wenn ich folgendes eingebe:

xrandr --output VGA --auto

fehlen mir am Bildschirm rechts 5cm.

Wenn ich folgendes eingebe:

xrandr --output LVDS --auto --mode 800x600 --output VGA --auto

habe ich im Prinzip dass was ich wollte. (Das Bild am Bildschirm passt, und am Notebookbildschirm hab ich halt links und rechts einen schwarzen Streifen.) Den Mauszeiger sehe ich auf beiden Schirmen.

Der einzige Haken an der Sache: Es ist nur 800x600. Es ist zwar auch groß aber irgenwei deprimierend.

Da hat man ein Netbook, das 1024x600 kann, und einen Beamer, der 1024x768 kann, und dann fahr ich mit 800x600. Geht das nicht anders?

Mein Netbook hat ja mit 1024x600 eine 16:9 Auflösung.

Auch mein Beamer kann 16:9. Aber wenn ich mein Netbook anstecke, ohne mit xrandr zu aktivieren, dann kann ich nicht auf 16:9 einstellen.

XRandR zeigt mir dann als höchste Auflösung 1024x768 an, was ja wieder 4:3 ist oder?

Wenn ich dann den Beamer aktiviere (mit den 800x600, dass alles funktioniert.), kann ich im Menü vom Beamer auf 16:9 einstellen, aber dann hab ich immer noch eine maximale Auflösung von 1024x768, und Umstellen auf 1024x600 funktioniert nicht.

Bild erweitern

Das hab ich noch nicht verstanden.

Stimmt das so?:

--left-of LVDS		#Am Notebookschirm fahre ich nach links um auf den externen zu kommen.

--right-of LVDS	#Am Notebookschirm fahre ich nach rechts um auf den externen zu kommen.

--above			#Nach oben

--below			#nach unten

--output VGA --same-as LVDS	#Bildschirm VGA wie den LVDS anpassen.

Nochwas:

Ich hab bei Awesome bei ein paar Tags was offen. Dann geb ich ... --right-of LVDS ein, und hab alle tags weiterhin am Netbookbildschirm offen. Der VGA hat leere tags.

Wenn ich aber --left-of LVDS eingebe, bekomm ich am Netbookbildschirm leere tags, und die ganzen geöffneten Fenster sind am externen Schirm.

Ist das immer so?

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Warum schreibt denn keiner?

Es reicht ja auch ein "ist kompletter schwachsinn" oder ein "ja passt eh so halbwegs wie du das zusammengefasst hast".

Ich stehe mittlerweile nur noch vor dem Problem mit den 800x600.

Geht das wirklich nicht anders?

LG Roland

----------

## musv

Ich hatte mal mit xrandr etwas rumgespielt. Das Ganze funktioniert in etwa so:

xrandr erweitert den Desktop auf beide Bildschirme. Beispiel:

1. Bildschirm: 1024x768

2. Bildschirm: 1600x1200

Du brauchst dann einen virtuellen Bildschirm mit einer Dimension von: 2624x1200

Das hat bei diese Größe zur Folge,  dass du auf dem kleinen Bildschirm (1024x768) scrollen musst. Und genau das ist jetzt auch dein Problem mit dem Beamer. Was du machen kannst, ist die Konfiguration über die xorg.conf, wo du entweder der Xinerama-Modus benutzt oder 2 Screen-Sections verwendest. Dann sollte das gehen, was du willst. Das Dumme daran ist halt nur, dass es dann statisch ist. Du müsstest also beim Anschluss eines Beamers immer die xorg.conf irgendwie umschalten.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ohne Xorg.conf geht nix?

Ich verwend derzeit keine.

LG Roland

----------

## wuesti

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> H
> 
> Wenn ich folgendes eingebe:
> 
> xrandr --output LVDS --auto --mode 800x600 --output VGA --auto
> ...

 

Entweder --auto oder --mode 800x600.

Hast du das USE-Flag xinerama gesetzt?

Versuche erst einmal den "Nebenbildschirm" (VGA) abzuschalten und dann als left-of einzuschalten.

```
xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA --off

xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA --auto --left-of LVDS
```

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> Entweder --auto oder --mode 800x600

 

Danke, hab mir sowas in der Art gedacht. 

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> Hast du das USE-Flag xinerama gesetzt?

 

Nein, hab ich nicht.

Wenn ich ihn gesetzt habe, reicht da ein

emerge -uN world

um das System upzudaten (komisches Wort)?

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> Versuche erst einmal den 
> 
> "Nebenbildschirm" (VGA) abzuschalten und dann als 
> 
> left-of einzuschalten. 

 

Danke, habs versucht, hat prima funktioniert (Zurzeit 

noch ohne xinerama Flag.)

LG Roland

----------

## wuesti

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *wuesti wrote:*   Hast du das USE-Flag xinerama gesetzt? 
> 
> Nein, hab ich nicht.
> ...

 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

-D für deep, damit eventuell auch benötigte Abhängigkeiten für xinerama installiert werden.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, es läuft jetzt.

Kann sich bei dem Netbook ja nur um Stunden handeln^^

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hat leider nicht stunden gedauert sondern spuckt fehler.

Ich hatte zwar den fehler schon mal so in der art bei einem anderen paket (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-856777-highlight-.html), kann aber die Lösung nicht reproduzieren.

er spuckt mir folgenden Fehler aus:

```
Calculating dependencies  ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 32) x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80

 * shared-mime-info-0.80.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...         [ ok ]

 * Package:    x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: freedesktop-bugs@gentoo.org

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking shared-mime-info-0.80.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work/shared-mime-info-0.80 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work/shared-mime-info-0.80 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-update-mimedb

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... 0.41.1 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.12.2

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work/shared-mime-info-0.80/config.log

 * ERROR: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 158:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-update-mimedb'

 *     ebuild.sh, line 552:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work/shared-mime-info-0.80'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80:

 * ERROR: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 158:  Called econf '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-update-mimedb'

 *     ebuild.sh, line 552:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80/work/shared-mime-info-0.80'
```

was mach ich denn da?

ich habe: emerge -av1 x11-misc/shared-mime-info ausprobiert, aber das hat den selben fehler ausgegeben.

LG Roland

----------

## wuesti

Hast du mal ein revdep-rebuild ausprobiert?

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool 

```
eix -I XML | grep perl ergibt bei mir:

[I] dev-perl/XML-LibXML

[I] dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport

[I] dev-perl/XML-Parser

[I] dev-perl/XML-SAX

[I] dev-perl/XML-Simple
```

Vielleicht suchst du da mal bei XML-Parser weiter!

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, ansonsten schaue zb auch hier ERROR: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.80 failed [solved]

Oder falls dich die unendliche Geschichte dahinter noch näher interessiert siehe auch Bug 41124

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

@ wuesti

bei mir ist exakt das selbe.

@josef.95

Danke, die Bugs kann ich nicht lesen!? Ich versteh die einfach nicht. Aber der Artikel ist gut, hab nicht an die SuFu gedacht.

hab nach einem 

* perl-cleaner --all

* revdep-rebuild. 

* emerge -av1 dev-perl/XML-Parser 

nochmal versucht, ein:

emerge -uDN world ausgeführt und es baut noch. Soweit schaut aber alles in Ordnung aus.

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ja, es hat jetzt wie schon oben geschrieben sauber Upgedatet, aber jetzt ist der Xorg bissl kaputt. (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6537022.html#6537022)

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Problem gelöst, X funktioniert wieder.

Ich hab aber noch keinen Unterschied bemerkt. Und klonen geht trotzdem nur über 800x600

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Roland,

isst ja ein ganz schön langer Thread mittlerweile, hab ihn kurz überflogen und hoffe hier nix doppelt zu posten.

Jedenfalls hab ich genau das gleiche Problem mit meinem Netbook, wenn ich unregelmäßig in meiner LUG eine Präsentation halte.

Ich habe mich schon fast damit abgefunden, dass die externen Beamer/Schirme bisher anscheinend nicht in der Lage sind 1024x600 darzustellen.

Hatte quasi die gleichen Problem, die du hier schilderst, ausser dass ich den Inhalt jetzt nicht vor den Anderen verbergen wollte.

Der beste Kompromiss den ich finden konnte, war LVDS auf 1024x600 (Auto) zu lassen, und den Beamer an VGA als klon davon mit 800x600 laufen zu lassen.

Ergebnis:

Auf'm Netbook bleibt alles wie gewohnt, ohne Ränder oder Bereiche die man nicht mehr sehen kann.

Auf'm Beamer sehen die Leute den rechten Rand deines Screens nicht ganz fehlen halt 224 pixel an Breite.

Einfach die Fenster nur so groß machen dass das Publikum alles sehen kann, dann ist es auch schön groß, so dass man auch hinten noch die kleineren Zeichen sehen kann, ohne diese seperat vergößern zu müssen.

Ich komm jeden falls so noch am besten klar.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Bevor mir was auf der Seite fehlt, fahr ich auch gern mit 800x600 am Netbook, aber es ist halt blöd.

Warum geht das nicht das der VGA 1024x600 anzeigt? Ist halt das bild nicht so hoch wie sonst!?

LG Roland

----------

## Randy Andy

Da kann ich nur mutmaßen,

dass der spezial-Modus 1024x600 zu der Zeit als diese Geräte in den Markt kamen, noch nicht existierte, und daher noch nicht implementiert wurde.

Die Frage ist ob und wann sich das mal ändern wird. 

Hoffe die Auflösung ist nachträglich in den VESA-Standard eingelossen, sonst wird das so schnell nix (hab aber noch nix recherchiert in der Sache, du?)

Vielleicht könnte man dem ein oder andere Gerät auch nachträglich durch flashen auch die neue Auflösung beibringen, falls Updates dafür mal nachgereicht werden.

Sinnvoll wär's ja, denn durch die rasche Verbreitung der Netbooks, haben dass Problem sicher viele Präsenter   :Wink: 

Grooß,

Andy.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Damit hab ich mich noch nicht so auseinandergesetzt.

Flashen klingt so böse nach kaputt-machen.

Geht das nicht, das man irgendwie die eigenen 1024x600 als 1024x768 (halt mit rand) an den vga weiterleitet?

LG Roland

----------

